# race resuts gregs southside raceway wed feb 17th



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race results gregs southside raceway wed feb 17th*

race results for gregs southsidw raceway 4 wed feb 17th


fleixs

1st Darrell 125 laps
2nd rick b 124
3rd phil k 120
4th brian 117
5th corky 116
6th russ 116
7th Richard 113
8th bruce 113
9th rod 111
10th rich s 104



indys 
1st rick b 118
2nd brian 116
3rd corky 113
4th greg 112
5th Darrell 110
6th rod 109
7th bruce 108
8th phil k 104
9th Richard 102
10th russ 88




fcr,s

1st Kerry 114
2nd rick b 113
3rd rick s 110
4th corky 109
5th rod 107
6th russ 107
7th Darrell 104
8th bruce 104
9th brian 102
10th pkil k 101
11th Richard 93



hardbodys 


1st rick b 149
2nd Kerry 142
3rd rod 139
4th rick s 136
5th Richard 135
6th Darrell 134
7th brian 133
8th bruce 131
9th phil k 130
10th russ 124
11th corky 115





results enjoy .:wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*Congratulations*



honda27 said:


> race results for gregs southsidw raceway 4 wed feb 17th
> 
> 
> fleixs
> ...


Darrell, congratulations on winning felixs


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks Greg!:freak:


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow Rick got beat by Darrell..now I wish I would have gone


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Even a blind squirrel finds a nut now and then!:freak:


----------

